# My First Fly Rod



## RG the OG (Oct 31, 2016)

So yesterday I traveled to the great up north (Orem) and somehow ended up in Eddie Robinson's fly shop. I was literally just looking at them and a great young salesman came up to me and asked what I was looking for and if I wanted to go out back and cast a couple to see what I liked. At first I was taken aback because I'd never even casted a fly rod in my life but he took me out and showed me the basics. I ended up really liking one he brought out, the 8'6" clout diamondback (here's a link http://diamondbackfishing.net/fly/clout.html) it was on sale for Father's Day and I ended up getting that rod and a reel with line and a leader all for $111. It was just a deal I couldn't pass up! I can't wait to get out and catch my first fish on a fly rod so any pointers for a newby will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you know the easiest way to catch a fish on a fly rod for the first timer? 







































































































Place a worm on the hook >>O


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats and have fun. You'll learn as you go.... researching online will help you with the basics, but there is nothing better that just getting out and putting it to use. Keep the line slack out and lift the rod tip when getting a strike. Don't try to "arm hook" a fish like you would with a spinning rod if that makes sense.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Lots of fun reeling in fish on a fly rod. Just don't become an "elitist" and you can enjoy all aspects of angling. All methods have their place.


----------



## RG the OG (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks guys awesome advice!


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

when I started out I watched a ton of YouTube videos on casting. Huge help. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------

